# Nippelt unsere Welt ab?



## Deaty (6. Mai 2008)

Hab mir jetzt mal gedacht ich mach ne richtige Umfrage und so. ^^ Und zur Zeit geht mir immer öfter der Gedanke durch den Kopf, dass es die Menschheit vielleicht nicht mehr allzu lange gibt. Überall hört man von Klimawandel, zur Neige gehendes Trinkwasser, Erdöl, Zerstörung des Regenwaldes, bitterarme Länder, Weltmächte die mit Atomwaffen umgehen als wären es Spielzeuge... Findet ihr nicht auch, dass all das nicht irgendwann einen unangenehmen Höhepunkt erreicht? Ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich die Erde in 2000 Jahren immer noch so dreht wie heute. (Und damit meine ich keine fliegenden Autos oder so) sondern allgemein die Tatsache, dass die Menschheit immer noch alles so "im Griff" hat wie heute.

Etwas Wissenschaftliches oder Fakten würden diesem Thread vielleicht nicht schaden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. Mai 2008)

Ist mir ehrlich gesagt scheißegal! Solange ich lebe wird das nicht passieren, denke ich mal und was danach ist, ist mir Wurscht!


----------



## Chrissian (6. Mai 2008)

4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

Ehrlichgesagt kannst davon mit tödlicher sicherheit ausgehen, dass es unsere Welt in 1000 Jahren nicht mehr gibt...
....Das sagen die optimisten!
Viele Wissenschaftler meinen sie überstehe es nicht mal mehr 100 Jahre
( ich auch...Atomkriege und so...Hat man ja an Hiroshima (kA wie man das schreibt, sorry) gesehen...)


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. Mai 2008)

es kann heut nacht, morgen, übermorgen oder auch erst in paar millionen jahren sein

dass die erde stirbt is sicher - nur der zeitpunkt ist die frage...genauso wie unser leben
wichtig ist, dass du deine tage bewusst lebst und was die erde anbelangt: kleinvieh macht auch mist, willst du sie retten, dann bemüh dich eben deinen müll zu trennen, rad und öffis statt auto zu benutzen, wenig strom zu verbrauchen (das heißt so wenig tv, fernsehen, mikrowelle etc wie möglich)

salut


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

Recht hast du =)
Muss ja irgendwie auf was pessimistisches was optimistisches folgen lassen


----------



## avanael (7. Mai 2008)

2012 endet der maya kalender , dann beginnnt der blutsommer! 

4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. Mai 2008)

klasse, sommer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## avanael (7. Mai 2008)

schon oder ;-)


----------



## Deaty (7. Mai 2008)

avanael schrieb:


> 2012 endet der maya kalender , dann beginnnt der blutsommer!
> 
> 4 8 15 16 23 42



Hat das nicht irgendwas mit der Serie Lost zu tun? xD 

Ziemlicher Unsinn wie ich finde


----------



## avanael (7. Mai 2008)

die zahlen ja! 
das andre nicht! 2012 endet wirklich der maya kalender


----------



## avanael (7. Mai 2008)

hier ein link dazu http://www.allmystery.de/themen/gg39270


----------



## Deaty (7. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin halt ichs immer noch für unsinnig. Sollte die Welt untergehen, dann aus nem wissenschaftlich nachvollziehbaren Grund, und ned weil irgendwelche göttlichen Strahlen Langeweile ham.

Sagten die Zeugen ned 2000 würde die Welt bereits untergehen? Und was war? Mim Schlauchboot sin se auf allen Bergen der Welt gestanden *Heuballen vorbeiweh*

Ok aber das weicht jetzt vom Thema ab, ich bin eher an euren Meinungen bezüglich des eigentlichen Themas interessiert.


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. Mai 2008)

da wird dir keine eine antwort geben können bzw eine diskussion ist unsinnig

unser bild der aktuellen politischen situation haben wir lediglich aus den medien - dass diese manipulierbar und manipulierend sind muss ich ja niemandem erklären

was also hinter dem vorhang passiert weiß keiner

vll schmuggeln terroristen in diesem moment eine schmutzige bombe in ein US AKW, oder die amerikaner planen den iranischen atomreaktor zu bombardieren und beides hat eine kettenreaktion zur folge die die welt zerstört

ja...vll, vll auch nicht...und wenn, dann geht es hoffentlich flott

und naturwissenschaftlich wird dir auch keiner eine antwort geben können, denn keiner von uns hat es studiert, und selbst wenn wird es kaum wer erforscht haben und selbst dann ist es nicht sicher ob die daten stimmen

naturkatastrophen hats immer gegeben - und auch immer die menschen die da drauf den weltuntergang angeknüpft haben...nix neues unter der sonne

salut


----------



## Dargun (7. Mai 2008)

hmm...die erde wirds bestimmt noch lange machen....ich tippe eher auf atomkrieg seuchen oder ähnliches....und dann gehts wie in i am legend.....die erde holt sich nach und nach die welt zurück...und in ein paar tausend jahren...dort wo jetzt die megametropolen dieser welt stehen. wird nichts weiter als wald wiese und grünzeug sein....es gibt da sone schöne reportage zu ...wenn die menschen einmal nicht mehr sind...ka wie sie jetzt heisst.....aber ganz ehrlich...mir ist das scheiss egal was passiert...hauptsache es geht schnell und schmerzlos!


und wenn der erdkern nicht aufhört sich zu drehen in den nächsten milliarden jahren...wird die sonne für den untergang beitragen....denn wenn sie aufhört zu glühen....explodiert sie in einer supernova :-) oder ein riesieger metor einschlägt und die welt vernichtet....dann wirds diesen netten blauen ball noch lange geben! ob mit menschen ist zwar fraglich....we will see...oder auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (7. Mai 2008)

Hoffentlich... dann haben diese sinnlosen Umfragen ein Ende..


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Mai 2008)

Nya, ich sach mal so: Die Abgasuntersuchung ist längst überfällig, die Klimaanlage ist defekt, das Schiebedach geht nicht mehr zu,die Benzinleitung ist angefressen und die Kinder auf dem Rücksitz sind ständig am streiten. Aber sollte sie nicht mit einem anderen Reisenden zusammen stoßen dürfte sie wohl noch einige tausend Milliarden Kilometer runter rödeln.


----------



## Qonix (7. Mai 2008)

Irgend wann wird die Welt uns alle vernichten und dann fängt alles wieder von vorne an.


----------



## dalai (7. Mai 2008)

Für wers noch nicht gemerkt hat: die Erde erwärmt sich tausende Jahre, dann schmwlzen die Polkappen, dann kommt ne neue Eiszeit, dann erwärmt sie sich wieder. Wir sind in der Zwischenfase zwischen der Würmeiszeit (Würmkaltzeit, Würmglazial oder Würm k.a. wie die heisst) und der nächsten Eiszeit.

*Ironie an*
Gott will die Erde säubern in 2013! Endzeit,* Apokalypse*, Harmageddon und Weltuntergang!
*Ironie aus*


----------



## Ennia (7. Mai 2008)

die polarkappen schmelzen frühestens bis 2100 ab, wenn die klimaerwärmung kontinuierlich verläuft. Der Meerespiegel steigt dadurch um ca. 75m an. der Meeresspiegel ist seit 1870 an den Küsten global um 20 cm angestiegen und steigt alle 10 Jahre ca. um 2cm. Große Teile der Landfläche werden wohl verschwinden, aber wieso sollte dann eine eiszeit entstehen?


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. Mai 2008)

wenn man in österreich lebt ist man für alle szenarien gewappnet

ich habe mal studien gesehen bzgl der eiszeiten und des neuen meeresspiegels, wie weit beides wohl reichen würde
egal was passiert, für österreich geht sichs gerade so immer aus xD

yeah, meereszugang xD
eiszeit? sind eh ne wintersportnation

bzgl eiszeit:
hab die fakten nimmer im kopf, kann man aber sicher googeln
der witz bei der sache ist, dass das, glaub ich, ebenfalls mit den meeresströmen zu tun hat die zur zeit die meere erwärmen...irgendwas dreht sich da und kann zu ner eiszeit führen
aber wie gesagt, keine gewähr, hab mich damit nicht sonderlich beschäftigt

salut ^^


----------



## shadow24 (7. Mai 2008)

gerade stand in den Medien das die Erderwärmung eine "Pause" einlegt...
grundsätzlich zerstören wir Menschen die Erde systematisch seit unserem Erscheinen...
bloss seit der Industrialisierung mit sehr viel grösserer Effiziens...
und momentan sinds die industriellen Grossmächte wie China,USA,Deutschland,Frankreich,England die sich ein Dreck um globale Auswirkungen durch Erderwärmung und Umweltverschmutzung scheren...
die Auswirkungen sehen wir doch schon lange: Wetterveränderungen, Katastrophenzunahme, Meeresspiegel-Erhöhung, etc...
bestimmt wird die Erde kein absoluten Kollaps während unserer Lebenszeit erleben,aber die Auswirkungen kriegen wir schon jetzt zu spüren und unsere Kinder werden alles einmal erben...


----------



## Ennia (7. Mai 2008)

ja, mit dem golfstrom, dem nördlichsten abschnitt vom Atlantikstrom, hab davon auch gelesen. Aber der bewirkt meines wissens nur das Abschmelzen... naja, ich weiß jetzt auch nix genaueres darüber, nur, dass doch irgendwas die erde veranlassen muss, dass sie abkühlt und durch den treibhauseffekt wird ja das gegenteil bewirkt. Irgendwas muss die Erde also abdunkeln und abkühlen lassen - danach wenn alles schön weiß ist, werden die UV-Strahlen reflektiert und die wärme wird so gut wie nicht gespeicher => eiszeit. KA, vlt. kennt sich einer ja damit aus :]


----------



## Delphin87 (7. Mai 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> und momentan sinds die industriellen Grossmächte wie China,USA,Deutschland,Frankreich,England die sich ein Dreck um globale Auswirkungen durch Erderwärmung und Umweltverschmutzung scheren...
> die Auswirkungen sehen wir doch schon lange: Wetterveränderungen, Katastrophenzunahme, Meeresspiegel-Erhöhung, etc...
> bestimmt wird die Erde kein absoluten Kollaps während unserer Lebenszeit erleben,aber die Auswirkungen kriegen wir schon jetzt zu spüren und unsere Kinder werden alles einmal erben...



an der stelle möchte ich gestehen dass meine Heitzung seid 1 Jahr am laufen ist da sich niemand darum gekümmert hat die abzustellen. Dieser komische Drehdings bums da war kaputt und ich hab meinen Vater seid 1 Jahr darüber in Kentniss gesetzt. Und letzte Woche kam er dann schreiend an und meinte wir hätten ne Wahnsinns Heizrechnung -.-.... Nu hat er sie ausgemacht und ich freue mich dass ich nicht 100 Milliarden Menschen auf dem Gewissen hab... ^^

Normal bin ich dafür dass man nur heizt wenn´s wirklich wirklich dringend ist.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Mai 2008)

die frage ist: sind 4,5 mrd erdenjahre in der zeitrechnung lange?


----------



## shadow24 (7. Mai 2008)

ja,selbst in der Zeitrechnung sind 4,5 Mrd Jahre lang...überleg mal dabei das es erst seit ca. 40.000 Jahren Menschen gibt,während es Mio. Jahre lang Dinosaurier gab...
wir sind nur eine Momenterscheinung im Strudel der Zeit
@Delphin:auch ich bin froh das dein Vater deine Heizung jetzt ausgemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vexoka (7. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ist mir ehrlich gesagt scheißegal! Solange ich lebe wird das nicht passieren, denke ich mal und was danach ist, ist mir Wurscht!



Also wenn ich sowas schon lese könnt ich dir eine reinhauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Mai 2008)

Delphin87 schrieb:


> an der stelle möchte ich gestehen dass meine Heitzung seid 1 Jahr am laufen ist da sich niemand darum gekümmert hat die abzustellen. Dieser komische Drehdings bums da war kaputt und ich hab meinen Vater seid 1 Jahr darüber in Kentniss gesetzt. Und letzte Woche kam er dann schreiend an und meinte wir hätten ne Wahnsinns Heizrechnung -.-.... Nu hat er sie ausgemacht und ich freue mich dass ich nicht 100 Milliarden Menschen auf dem Gewissen hab... ^^
> 
> Normal bin ich dafür dass man nur heizt wenn´s wirklich wirklich dringend ist.



Hmm... Die Ableser meines Heizmessers fragen sich immer, warum sich bei mir nichts tut. Bis ich dann erkläre, dass eine Heizung fürn Arsch ist, sind die wieder weg.^^


----------



## Ennia (7. Mai 2008)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Also wenn ich sowas schon lese könnt ich dir eine reinhauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wobei es aber der vernünftigste und ehrlichste post war bis jetzt...


----------



## Vexoka (7. Mai 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> wobei es aber der *vernünftigste* und ehrlichste post war bis jetzt...



WAS ist daran VERNÜNFTIG?


----------



## zificult (7. Mai 2008)

mit Menschen auf diesen Planten ist und bleibt das Gleichgewicht ausser Kontrolle. Nur mit der AUsrottung der Menschen kann man die Erde noch retten...


----------



## Qonix (7. Mai 2008)

Wie sagte schon Agent Smith: "Die Menschheit ist ein Virus!"


----------



## Ennia (7. Mai 2008)

Vexoka schrieb:


> WAS ist daran VERNÜNFTIG?



ganz einfach - und sei mir nicht böse - denn das unvermeidliche wird kommen und es hilft eigentlich nichts, wenn man sich darüber gedanken macht, sowas macht einen nur irre.


----------



## Incontemtio (7. Mai 2008)

Irgendwann frisst die Sonne die Erde auf. 

Ob die Menschen sich vorher selbst auslöschen weiß ich nicht, ich hoffe mal nicht zu meinen Lebzeiten.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Mai 2008)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Also wenn ich sowas schon lese könnt ich dir eine reinhauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was natürlich viel sinnvoller als sein Post ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
klar hat er eine dramatische Wortwahl benutzt,aber vom Sinn her stimmt das doch...
mach dir doch nix vor.er hat recht damit.gehst du jetzt nur noch zu Fuss?guckst du ab sofort kein Fernsehen mehr oder zockst am PC?startest du jetzt eine Kampagne die die Regierungen auffordert an den Umweltschutz zu denken?oder trittst du jetzt Greenpeace bei?
solange man nicht bei sich selbst anfangen muss kann man ganz tolle Meinungen zum Thema Umweltbewusstsein haben...aber frag dich doch mal selbst:wie weit würdest du dich einschränken wollen?


----------



## Deaty (7. Mai 2008)

Nun also was ich hier lese von wegen: "ist mir egal", "hauptsache ich überlebs noch" blabla ...

Ich habe diesen Thread ja nur erstellt, damit Leute die evtl. ähnliche Gedanken haben diskutieren können, dass es irgendwann vorbei ist weiß ja jeder, das gilt für alles hier im Universum. Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit.


----------



## Incontemtio (7. Mai 2008)

Deaty schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen Thread ja nur erstellt, damit Leute die evtl. ähnliche Gedanken haben diskutieren können, dass es irgendwann vorbei ist weiß ja jeder, das gilt für alles hier im Universum. Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit.



Der Energieerhaltungssatz sagt etwas anderes aus.


----------



## maggus (7. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Der Energieerhaltungssatz sagt etwas anderes aus.



Der Energieerhaltungssatz beschreibt die Erhaltung mechanischer Energie. Es gibt vielfältige Möglichkeiten, Energie zu vernichten, Absorption von Gamma-Quanten durch den lichtelektrischen Effekt, oder Streuung von Photonen, Paarerzeugung im Kernfeld eines Atoms (wobei ich das mit Abstand am coolsten finde, aus Energie ein Elektron und ein Positron zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )..

Anders rum kann man aus Paarvernichtung wieder ein Gamma-Quant machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Damit ich zum Thema auch was sage: Unsere Welt wird nicht abnippeln, der Klimawandel ist zwar unbestreitbar da, auch wenn George Doublebush uns gerne was anderes weiß machen würde, im schlimmsten Fall geht die Menschheit drauf, die komplette Erde wird dadurch aber nicht untergehen. Seht es ähnlich wie das Ende der Dinosaurier. Ab und an braucht Mutter Natur einfach einen Reboot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deaty (7. Mai 2008)

Also wenn die Menschheit mit Sicherheit draufgeht, dann wärs mir ehrlich gesagt egal ob die Erde sich jetz ohne Besetzung weiter dreht oder nich ^^


----------



## iggeblackmoore (7. Mai 2008)

Wer denkt, dass es scheiß egal sein sollte, dass die zerstört wird, denkt meiner Meinung nach falsch.
Ich möchte nicht, dass meine Urenkel denken, dass wir die schlimmste Generation sind, die es auf der Welt gibt, weil wir es verhindern hätten können.


----------



## Deaty (7. Mai 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Wer denkt, dass es scheiß egal sein sollte, dass die zerstört wird, denkt meiner Meinung nach falsch.
> Ich möchte nicht, dass meine Urenkel denken, dass wir die schlimmste Generation sind, die es auf der Welt gibt, weil wir es verhindern hätten können.



Gute Ansicht!


----------



## Langmar (7. Mai 2008)

Deaty schrieb:


> Sagten die Zeugen ned 2000 würde die Welt bereits untergehen? Und was war? Mim Schlauchboot sin se auf allen Bergen der Welt gestanden *Heuballen vorbeiweh*



Kam das nich auch mal inner Simpsonfolge? xP


mfG Langmar


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. Mai 2008)

die zeugen jehowas haben glaub i scho 3 weltuntergänge vorhergesagt

müsst i mal googlen, aber ehrlich gesagt ist es so uninteressant dass es nicht mal die zeit wert ist :/


----------



## Vreen (7. Mai 2008)

herzlichen glückwunsch leute,
der thread ist definitiv der neue spitzenreiter um den titel: dümmster buffed thread mit den denkbar dümmsten antworten


----------



## Minastirit (7. Mai 2008)

lazorguns will kill us ..

ernsthaft?
solls doch down gehn in 80jahren bin ich eh nimmer da und bis dann lebt die welt

problem 1:
zuviele leute (tendenz steigend .. gruppen sex im altersheim da sag doch keine .. ehm ja)
problem 2:
erdöl wird langsam gegen hmm 0^^ (preise gehen hoch .. mehr kriege) iraq war ist ja nur zum helfen .. und ich bin the grand marshall und so^^
problem 3:
hip hop *g* oder mehr bandenkrieg und sonstige sinnlos sachen .. fucking pedo (fritzl) leute die für 6 franken töten (schweiz) und und und
problem 4:
alle wollen was vom kuken .. japaner wollen auch autos etc <-- nochmehr umweltbelastung
problem 5: 
abholzung <-- weniger bäume weniger co2 umwandler
problem 6: 
es wird wärmer/kälter etc
problem 7:
es gibt mehr wasser (der pegel geht hoch)

so 7 gründe für die apokalypse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei ich hoffe aus aliens mit pew pew lazorguns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fänd ich am witzigsten^^


----------



## AhLuuum (7. Mai 2008)

Solange es nicht zu meinen Lebzeiten passiert, ist mir egal was mit der Erde passiert.


----------



## Inexort (7. Mai 2008)

Denken hier den wirklich so viele nur an sich selbst?
Denkt mal an eure Kinder und deren Kinder..
Ist es euch so egal was mit ihnen passieren wird?

Wenn es euch nicht *pieps* egal ist, dann denkt mal darüber nach bevor ihr postet, denn der Fehler einer Generation kann die Erde über viele Generationen schädigen.

Denkt mal an Tschernobyl. Durch diesen einen Unfall ist ein Leben an diesem Fleck Erde schon für 2000 Jahre sogut wie unmöglich.


----------



## the Huntress (7. Mai 2008)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Solange es nicht zu meinen Lebzeiten passiert, ist mir egal was mit der Erde passiert.



Schlechte Einstellung. Was wird dann aus den nachfolgenden Generationen werden? Sollen die alle unseren ,,Dreck" beseitigen -> Klimaerwärmung. Nee danke ich setze mich da lieber für die ein! Zu Hause habe ich schon einige Sparmaßnahmen durchgezogen um einiges an Abgasen zu verringern. Wenn ich sowas schon höre : Was nach mir kommt geht mir doch am Arsch vorbei! Da muss ich echt kotzen!


----------



## Aeonflu-X (7. Mai 2008)

Naja momentan erlaubt mir Vater Staat nicht Kinder zu haben und einerseits das Leben zu genießen.Also scheiß drauf........Also echt die Politik ist nur wichtigtuerei das sind einfach nur Sackkratzende Säcke die Fußballbildchen austauschen während eine Konferenz abgehalten wird....tolles Beispiel!Ne?^^


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> die polarkappen schmelzen frühestens bis 2100 ab, wenn die klimaerwärmung kontinuierlich verläuft. Der Meerespiegel steigt dadurch um ca. 75m an. der Meeresspiegel ist seit 1870 an den Küsten global um 20 cm angestiegen und steigt alle 10 Jahre ca. um 2cm. Große Teile der Landfläche werden wohl verschwinden, aber wieso sollte dann eine eiszeit entstehen?



Hört die dann nicht eher AUF?!


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Mai 2008)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Naja momentan erlaubt mir Vater Staat nicht Kinder zu haben und einerseits das Leben zu genießen.Also scheiß drauf........Also echt die Politik ist nur wichtigtuerei das sind einfach nur Sackkratzende Säcke die Fußballbildchen austauschen während eine Konferenz abgehalten wird....tolles Beispiel!Ne?^^



Was hast du denn angestellt dass du keine Kinder kriegen darfst?
Wie hält dich der Staat davon ab?
Wieso fängst du aus heiterem Himmel mit Politik an?
Wenn die Politiker Fussballbildchen tauschen, wer hält dann die Konferenz?
Fragen die mich wirklich interessieren (ernsthaft).


----------



## Hinack (7. Mai 2008)

Finde die frage ein bischen ungenau^^ "lange" ist relativ^^
aber ich glaube, mehr als 500 jahre packt sie nichmehr^^ aber naja, schlussendlich weiß es nur der liebe gott


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Vexoka schrieb:


> Also wenn ich sowas schon lese könnt ich dir eine reinhauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weil ich die Wahrheit sage und in Wirklichkeit alle so denken?


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Weil ich die Wahrheit sage und in Wirklichkeit alle so denken?


nicht wahrheit sondern meinung. da is n großer unterschied zwischen


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Weil ich die Wahrheit sage und in Wirklichkeit *alle* so denken?



da verallgemeinerst du aber


schaut...im endeffekt sind wir alle tot, ob heute morgen oder irgendwann...nur was bringt euch die erkenntnis? realistisch gesprochen nix...aber es wäre durchaus lobenswert wenn ihr euch anstrengt, dass jenen, die nach uns kommen, die wartezeit auf den tod nicht allzu ätzend vorkommt - sprich hinterlassen wir ihnen eine möglichst heile welt, so gut es halt geht

vll machts die erde dann auch paar tage länger


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> nicht wahrheit sondern meinung. da is n großer unterschied zwischen


Ohja, falsche Wortwahl aber mal ernsthaft, wenn sich jemand darüber Gedanken macht,
was nach dem Tod mit der Welt passiert, dürfte derjenige doch sonst keine Probleme haben oder?
Ich meine, wenn man es sowieso nicht ändern kann und es nach der eigenen Zeit passiert...
Also mir ist es wie gesagt Wurscht was nach meinem Tod mit der Welt passiert.... Ich bin nicht
Gott, ich kanns nicht ändern.


----------



## n811_BUSTER (7. Mai 2008)

NICHT KLICKEN!!!


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ohja, falsche Wortwahl aber mal ernsthaft, wenn sich jemand darüber Gedanken macht,
> was nach dem Tod mit der Welt passiert, dürfte derjenige doch sonst keine Probleme haben oder?
> Ich meine, wenn man es sowieso nicht ändern kann und es nach der eigenen Zeit passiert...
> Also mir ist es wie gesagt Wurscht was nach meinem Tod mit der Welt passiert.... Ich bin nicht
> Gott, ich kanns nicht ändern.


naja deine taten im jetzt können auswirkungen bis nach deinem tod haben


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> naja deine taten im jetzt können auswirkungen bis nach deinem tod haben


Wenn ich mich entschließe etwas Weltbewegendes zu tun... Glaube ich
aber nicht und selbst wenn tun mir höchsten die Leute Leid die nach meinem
Tod das Problem am Hals haben, was kann ich mehr machen, ich kümmer mich
um mein Leben und will es gut leben.


----------



## chopi (7. Mai 2008)

2sachen

*1.*steht in nur einer quelle,dass ludwig XIV auch nur einmal gesagt hat "omfg,wie wird chopi nur leben wenn ich jetzt dieses mehrschweinchen esse?"

steht in der bibel,dass adam darüber nachdachte? "soll ich mir die rippe wirklich rausnehmen lassen? vllt würde sich das ja auf meine ur²³enkel auswirken"
die dachten auch schon nicht dran,wieso wir? wer sagt,dass wir die wichtigsten 100jahre sind?

*2.*hat nicht son 14jähriger gymnasiast ausgerechnet,das wir 2036 von nem meteor geheadshoted werden?

hf mit dem unlogischen post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (7. Mai 2008)

the schrieb:


> Schlechte Einstellung. Was wird dann aus den nachfolgenden Generationen werden? Sollen die alle unseren ,,Dreck" beseitigen -> Klimaerwärmung. Nee danke ich setze mich da lieber für die ein! Zu Hause habe ich schon einige Sparmaßnahmen durchgezogen um einiges an Abgasen zu verringern. Wenn ich sowas schon höre : Was nach mir kommt geht mir doch am Arsch vorbei! Da muss ich echt kotzen!



Nur weil die Politiker sagen, dass die Klimaerwärmung böse und allesvernichtend ist, heisst das noch nicht, dass sie es wirklich ist. 
Wenn ich Aussagen höre wie "In den letzten 20 Jahren hat sich die durchschnittliche Temperatur der Erde um x°C erhöht" dann mach ich mir manchmal schon fast in die Hosen, wenn ich bedenke um was für einen langen Zeitraum es sich doch handelt. Oder denkst du, dass du die nächsten fünf Stunden im Stau stehen wirst, weil du in den ersten zwei Minuten auf der Autobahn im Stau standest?
Ich behaupte ja nicht, dass es die Klimaerwärmung nicht gibt, ich behaupte nur, dass sie viel zu sehr hochgepusht wird und die Bosse großer Konzerne damit möglichst viel Gewinn erwirtschaften wollen, indem sie einem den Bären aufbinden und erzählen, man müsse jetzt ganz schnell die normalen Glühlampen gegen Energiesparlampen austauschen. 
Was soll denn passieren? Eine neue Eiszeit? Die hat die Menschheit schonmal überlebt.


----------



## Shadlight (7. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> herzlichen glückwunsch leute,
> der thread ist definitiv der neue spitzenreiter um den titel: dümmster buffed thread mit den denkbar dümmsten antworten




wie dein post...gz...weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (7. Mai 2008)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Was soll denn passieren?



"Die globale Erwärmung wirkt sich immer mehr auf die Produktion von Nahrungsmitteln aus. Und auch Genussmittel werden knapp. Das *Bier* etwa, wie ein Forscher aus Neuseeland warnt."

Das kann passieren. Und das muss unbedingt verhindert werden.

So doof das klingen mag aber manchmal seh ich dem ganzen sogar positiv entgegen. Die nächsten paar Millionen Jahre werden vielleicht zeimlich öde und trostlos aber irgendwann wird sich die Natur regenerieren und mit etwas Glück ist die Menschheit bis dahin ausgestorben. So habe ich immerhin die Hoffnung dass alles gut wird.


----------



## Ematra (8. Mai 2008)

Es gibt zwölf Zukunftsforschungsdisziplinen. Davon sind zwei seriös. Eine davon ist der Wetterbericht, aber nur für den folgenden Tag... Was wäre wenn-Gedankenspielchen können ziemlich faszinierend sein, nur hängt die Entwicklung von dermaßen vielen Faktoren ab, dass es quasi unmöglich ist, einen Volltreffer zu landen. Wie die Erde in 2000 Jahren aussehen wird, kann keiner von uns voraussagen.


----------



## dalai (8. Mai 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> die polarkappen schmelzen frühestens bis 2100 ab, wenn die klimaerwärmung kontinuierlich verläuft. Der Meerespiegel steigt dadurch um ca. 75m an. der Meeresspiegel ist seit 1870 an den Küsten global um 20 cm angestiegen und steigt alle 10 Jahre ca. um 2cm. Große Teile der Landfläche werden wohl verschwinden, aber wieso sollte dann eine eiszeit entstehen?



Die entsteht auch erst Tausende Jahre später. Vor ein paar Jahrtausenden war auch ganz Europa ein Meer, dann kam die Würmeiszeit. (ist meine Meinung, ob du es glaubst ist mir egal)



Vreeen schrieb:


> herzlichen glückwunsch leute,
> der thread ist definitiv der neue spitzenreiter um den titel: dümmster buffed thread mit den denkbar dümmsten antworten



Seit deinem Post schon... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry musste das jetzt schreiben, denn es gibt dümmere threads


----------



## Incontemtio (8. Mai 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Wie die Erde in 2000 Jahren aussehen wird, kann keiner von uns voraussagen.



Man kann aber vorraussagen, und zwar ziemlich genau, wann die Sonne sich soweit ausdehnen wird, das sie die Erde förmlich inhaliert.


----------



## maggus (8. Mai 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Man kann aber vorraussagen, und zwar ziemlich genau, wann die Sonne sich soweit ausdehnen wird, das sie die Erde förmlich inhaliert.



Setze Erde = Venus, dann stimmt dein Satz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (8. Mai 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Seit deinem Post schon...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nicht für nen biologen


----------



## Deaty (8. Mai 2008)

Ich versteh dieses Geflame ned. Mag sein, dass dieser Thread manche von euch ned anspricht. Muss man es deswegen gleich jedem auf die Nase binden? Wenn ich an der Wand ein Bild hängen seh und es gefällt mir nicht, dann mach ich auch nicht umgehend den Künstler ausfindig um ihm schnellstmöglich mitzuteilen wie scheiße ich sein Bild finde. Das war jetzt nur ein kleiner Vergleich...


----------



## Vreen (9. Mai 2008)

Deaty schrieb:


> Ich versteh dieses Geflame ned. Mag sein, dass dieser Thread manche von euch ned anspricht. Muss man es deswegen gleich jedem auf die Nase binden? Wenn ich an der Wand ein Bild hängen seh und es gefällt mir nicht, dann mach ich auch nicht umgehend den Künstler ausfindig um ihm schnellstmöglich mitzuteilen wie scheiße ich sein Bild finde. Das war jetzt nur ein kleiner Vergleich...




kommt drauf an wo du das bild sieht,
zuhause bei jemandem privat oder riesengross an einem viel benutzten öffentlichen raum


----------



## Deaty (9. Mai 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wo du das bild sieht,
> zuhause bei jemandem privat oder riesengross an einem viel benutzten öffentlichen raum



Alleine der Freundlichkeit halber gegenüber fremden Menschen (du kennst mich nämlich nicht so weit ich weiß) könnte man es lassen.


----------



## Slavery (9. Mai 2008)

na sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nfighter (10. Mai 2008)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Was soll denn passieren? Eine neue Eiszeit? Die hat die Menschheit schonmal überlebt.



Die Menschen entstanden nach der Eiszeit...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (10. Mai 2008)

Nfighter schrieb:


> Die Menschen entstanden nach der Eiszeit...



Echt? Wär mir neu.


----------



## Vreen (10. Mai 2008)

Deaty schrieb:


> Alleine der Freundlichkeit halber gegenüber fremden Menschen (du kennst mich nämlich nicht so weit ich weiß) könnte man es lassen.




mimimi?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (10. Mai 2008)

Nfighter schrieb:


> Die Menschen entstanden nach der Eiszeit...




setzten sechs!


menschen gibt es etwa seit 160 000 jahren,
die letzte eiszeit hat vor 118 000 jahren angefangen,

hast du nicht ice age gesehen?


----------



## dalai (11. Mai 2008)

Nfighter schrieb:


> Die Menschen entstanden nach der Eiszeit...



Weniger denken, dafür mehr Wikipedia. (gratis Gratis Informationen aus unbekannter Quelle, wird dem Biologen sicher wieder nicht passen)

Stammt der heutige Mensch vom Homo sapiens idaltu ab, der aus Afrika nach Europa kam und den Homo sapiens neanderthalensis ausrotette? Oder hat er auch noch den Homo sapiens balangodensis ausgerottet als er Asien bevölkerte?


----------



## Jockurt (11. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> lazorguns will kill us ..
> problem 4:
> alle wollen was vom kuken .. japaner wollen auch autos etc <-- nochmehr umweltbelastung



Mein Gott, vor Ahnung strotzen ist aber was anderes.
Japan ist schon laengst eine Industrienation, die sind (mindestens) auf dem gleichen Stand wie Deutschland.
Du meinst China. Und wenn jetzt ein "Ist doch alles gleich da hinten mit den Schlitzaugen!" kommt...dann ist erst der Weltuntergang nah.



AhLuuum schrieb:


> Solange es nicht zu meinen Lebzeiten passiert, ist mir egal was mit der Erde passiert.



An alle die genau so denken: Noch nie etwas vom Begriff "Nachhaltigkeit" oder "Sustainability" (fuer alle die so Anglophil sind und meinen sie koennen Englisch) gehoert?.
Ihr koennt nicht einfach denken: "Scheiss auf die Folgen, ich mache das jetzt!"
Und wenn ihr das tut, habt ihr einfach keinen ordentlich funktionierenden Menschenverstand.
Wenn eure Ahnen so gedacht haetten, wuerdet ihr nicht existieren.

Also bitte beschwert euch nicht noch einmal ueber die Intelligenz dieses Forums. Offensichtlich mangelt es euch auch daran.


----------



## Succubie (12. Mai 2008)

zur frage "nippelt unsere welt ab?" kann ich persöhnlich nur sagen:

alles endet einmal, das steht schon fest, nur _wie_ und _wan_ ist die frage, und das können wir nur _vermuten_.

also lauet meine antwort ja.

(und wem meine antwort zu unspektakulär ist, der möge doch bitte selber eine spanendere schreiben^^)


----------



## Hishabye (12. Mai 2008)

An alle die denken "mir is scheissegal was passiert, nach mir die Sintflut!"---

Was ist wenn es die Wiedergeburt gibt und ihr in einer neuen Gestalt diese Welt betreten zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo die Welt grade am untergehen ist oO


Denkt drüber nach..es ist genauso wenig bewiesen, dass wir alle nach dem Tod in den Himmel oder Hölle kommen oder das wir einfach in "nichts" verschwinden!


----------



## dalai (12. Mai 2008)

Kann die Erde eigentlich "abnippeln"? Theoretisch braucht ein Objekt doch Nippel, um "abnippeln" zu können?
Also nippelt unsere Erde nicht ab, sondern sie wird nur zerstört? Dann können wir noch weiter leben bis wir abnippeln, denn die Erde nippelt ja nie ab.


----------



## Minastirit (12. Mai 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Kann die Erde eigentlich "abnippeln"? Theoretisch braucht ein Objekt doch Nippel, um "abnippeln" zu können?
> Also nippelt unsere Erde nicht ab, sondern sie wird nur zerstört? Dann können wir noch weiter leben bis wir abnippeln, denn die Erde nippelt ja nie ab.




hmm .. 
when i make my call of doom this little world makes boom .. oder so
Also ich geh davon aus dass es einen resourcen krieg geben wird um viele sinnlose sachen .. öl/wasser u.s.w und man sich gegen die "terroristen" bekämpft .. naja wenn das von unserem ex lehrer stimmt dann hat usa und russland genug atom gespeichert um die erde irgendwie 5000mal in die luft zu jagen ..

sowas wird früher oder später kommen.
das sie abnippelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stimmt wobei die berge auch aussehen wie ein nippel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ....
> Also ich geh davon aus dass es einen resourcen krieg geben wird um viele sinnlose sachen .. öl/wasser u.s.w
> ......
> stimmt wobei die berge auch aussehen wie ein nippel
> ...


Wasser wird nie verschwinden. Und Öl ist keine "sinnlose Sache"...
Zu Letzterem... Zomfg! Von was für Gestalten hast du Nippel gesehen,
dass du denkst die sehen aus wie "Berge"?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (12. Mai 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wasser wird nie verschwinden. Und Öl ist keine "sinnlose Sache"...



Wasser wird zwar "immer" da sein, aber nicht für alle geschweige denn überall verfügbar und trinkbar. Deshalb ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass Kriege nicht nur um Öl sondern in der Zukunft auch um Wasser geführt werden.


----------



## Theroas (12. Mai 2008)

Ich seh mich ja schon in nem Ford XB Falcon durch verlassene Kleinstädte düsen
und den Wahnsinn der Endzeit bekämpfen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mal ehrlich: "Irgendwie" wird es immer weitergehen, im Zweifelsfall weniger bequem als jetzt
und schlimmstenfalls ohne Menschheit.

Die Hiroshima Bombe war global gesehen übrigens ein Pups. Was die Russen zur Zeit des kalten
Krieges alles hochgejagt haben, das hat man tatsächlich überall messen können, den Falldown
sogar auf dem Everest.


----------



## Vreen (12. Mai 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Weniger denken, dafür mehr Wikipedia. (gratis Gratis Informationen aus unbekannter Quelle, wird dem Biologen sicher wieder nicht passen)
> 
> Stammt der heutige Mensch vom Homo sapiens idaltu ab, der aus Afrika nach Europa kam und den Homo sapiens neanderthalensis ausrotette? Oder hat er auch noch den Homo sapiens balangodensis ausgerottet als er Asien bevölkerte?




der homo sapiens hat den neandertaler ausgerottet?

ha ha ha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (13. Mai 2008)

War nicht die Antwort auf alle Fragen 42?

Wer per Anhalter durch die Galaxis kennt weiß was ich meine^^

Ich geh davon aus das es früher oder später zu nem Supergau kommt und ich reche auch damit, dass es passieren wird in der Zeit in der wir noch leben. 

Jedoch werd ich es auf mich zukommen lassen


----------



## Deaty (13. Mai 2008)

Dranay schrieb:


> War nicht die Antwort auf alle Fragen 42?
> 
> Wer per Anhalter durch die Galaxis kennt weiß was ich meine^^
> 
> ...




Musst du ja wohl xD


----------



## Black Muffin (13. Mai 2008)

Ey wirst du bezahlt für das was du da verapfst???^^


----------

